# I need advice im in deep shit



## Remy511 (Mar 27, 2014)

I'll start from beginning. 2 years ago i smoked alot of weed, and suddenly everythig began looking different but i didnt get it i was afraid i was having a psychosis, i didnt sleep good and drank alot of alcohol, then it just vanished... i had it for 2 months or so

But when it was over, i started smoking heavy again and using valium and alcohol and needless to see it came back within a year, so i quit smoking weed and back to the valium and liquor? Stupid enough i decided to go on a xtc/coke/ritalin/speed binge like 4 months long staying up a week doing xtc 4 times a week, im gonna admit it i was a drug addict, and the anxiety kept getting worse and worse then i decided to stop drugs for good and when i did that. the derealization became worse than ever, like fullblown and i was so scared i even had hallucinations when i wake up like demons in my room, plus i had sleep paralysis everynight so i was afraid to go to bed it was a living HELL,i didnt talk to people cause it was to hard to do all i did was lay in my bed al day trying not to think about it, severeal panic and anxiety attacks a day ,i was on seroquel btw.. so this went on for quite some time and untill it got less worse but now still, its unbearable i quit everything im quittig smoking i quit all harddrugs also even tabacco and coffee, i just drink regarly

And here comes the dark part.. i have a girlfiend she is the sweetest girl i have ever met and i would so love it to marry her.. but a few months back she has been diagnosed with cancer, and its expected she doesnt have much time left its causing alot of stress and it seems to make the DR worse and i honestlt have no ideai im so scared im gonna be in a deep cyle of depresseion and DR where i wont be able to come out of i need advice please its been 2 years now im sick of it

Also i jave a few questions

Does alcohol makes it worse
What vitamins should i use


----------



## Smurf801 (Nov 21, 2013)

wow yoshiki what a fucking terrible thing to say... this guy obviously knows how terrible it is that his girlfriend that he wants to marry has cancer.

And i bet most of his energy and focus is on her right now, but you cant just never think about yourself.. especially if your in a really dark place right now. Focusing all on her would make him even more depressed than dp/dr is already making him. All you can do man is be there for her right now, do everything you can to take her mind away from what she is going through and i bet that will help you get your mind off of your shit too.

Yes drinking makes it worse, i would stay away from anything that messes up your thinking at all.

Good vitamins that you should take, i would say take a good multi vitamin with a lot of b complex in it, Omega 3s, Omega 6s, a good probiotic, and change up your diet that would be a good start

Good luck with everything man. keep your head up with whatever happens with you or your girlfriend, stay strong and know youll be alright no matter what


----------



## sirlee (Mar 5, 2014)

Remy511 said:


> I'll start from beginning. 2 years ago i smoked alot of weed, and suddenly everythig began looking different but i didnt get it i was afraid i was having a psychosis, i didnt sleep good and drank alot of alcohol, then it just vanished... i had it for 2 months or so
> 
> But when it was over, i started smoking heavy again and using valium and alcohol and needless to see it came back within a year, so i quit smoking weed and back to the valium and liquor? Stupid enough i decided to go on a xtc/coke/ritalin/speed binge like 4 months long staying up a week doing xtc 4 times a week, im gonna admit it i was a drug addict, and the anxiety kept getting worse and worse then i decided to stop drugs for good and when i did that. the derealization became worse than ever, like fullblown and i was so scared i even had hallucinations when i wake up like demons in my room, plus i had sleep paralysis everynight so i was afraid to go to bed it was a living HELL,i didnt talk to people cause it was to hard to do all i did was lay in my bed al day trying not to think about it, severeal panic and anxiety attacks a day ,i was on seroquel btw.. so this went on for quite some time and untill it got less worse but now still, its unbearable i quit everything im quittig smoking i quit all harddrugs also even tabacco and coffee, i just drink regarly
> 
> ...


i have a few questions man.

have you stopped smoking and just straight up putting drugs in your body, both legal and illegal? Are you getting better from your scary symptoms? If you havent, stop doing all this shit. If you ever want to be there for this girl that you obviously care about you need to get your act together. Not for you, but for her. I cant imagine someone what its like to have someone that you love know that they wont be in this earth for long, but you owe it to her to get better. Your life will continue, and odds are that if you are able to write on this site and know that you are having strange symptoms you will get better. But i promise you that if i had the chance of going through what your going through and cancer... well its a no brainer. This sounds like a moment when someone who is likely to use drugs will more than likely not quit. Terrible moment in your life... but if you have the strength to talk about this and confront it then you are able to get through all of this man. Anyone on this site has the strength believe you me. If you need to talk, message me or just talk here man, we are here to support you. Most importantly, you need to stop doing all this shit, even alcohol... if she is not going to be around you anymore, then you need to make the most of that time you have left with her. We get one life man, be strong, for you and this girl


----------



## tim49 (Mar 23, 2014)

Fishoil and all B-vitamins is something you should get. Eat lots of vegetables and eat less of things like bread and yoghurt. Just try to eat as healthy as you can. Try to find some kind of sport or activity that you like, it could be fotball, running or fishing, anything that you like doing. I know it's really hard, but try keeping your head up as much as you can and enjoy the small things in life.

You should not drink alcohol, it could make it better for the moment but the day after you will probably feel alot worse and very anxious. Be with your girl as much as you can.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Dude I'm so sorry to hear this....sleep paralysis is fuking scary I experienced that myself when I used to do drugs...when u do drugs u r extremely open to the spirit world.

About ur gf ....I am actually here in Brazil currently working with john of god...I can put ur ffs details in the prayer triangle here at the casa ...look up john of god on google

Pm me if u need anymore help xxx


----------

